# Phần mềm CAD, CAM, CNC > Phần mềm CNC control >  Planet USB CNC - Chia sẻ schematic Mk1 và DIY mod

## plchmikeyword

Trên mạng có mấy bác chia sẻ cái này, em lượm về lại chia cho các cụ

*Ẻm 1: MK1 clone schematic*


Schematic của ẻm: 

MK1 clone schematic.pdf

*Ẻm 2: DIY mod lại, sử dụng chíp dán*



Schematic của ẻm: 

Ukr-34_Ver2.pdf

Bootloader vẫn là của hãng

CNCUSB_Bootloader-20100111.zip

Các bác vọc thử xem. Bên Nga thấy nó vọc nhiều.

----------

Bongmayquathem, Mạch Việt, thuhanoi

----------


## Bongmayquathem

Cảm ơn bác Đạt, bác chia sẽ nhiều cái hay quá.

----------


## plchmikeyword

> Cảm ơn bác Đạt, bác chia sẽ nhiều cái hay quá.


tks bác. cái giao diện Ultimate Screen bác vọc đến đâu roài. Nó có giới thiệu cái chức năng chạy nhiều file theo JOB cũng hay.

----------

